# Patterns for alphabet letters in all sizes



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

I am making a afghan for my grandson to go to college and am looking for the alphabet as i want to knit his initials and the yr. of grad. but i do not know how to do. I did find a site but they have the letters too big and too many rows . Does anyone know a site that has different sizes so I can fit into my afghan. I am making big cables and seed stitch my pattern calls for 18 rows, the 13th making the cable. He is a tall boy so I am making it longer than what they say and also adding more panels. I found a site that gives you 55 rows to the letter pattern which is a bit too many rows if i wanted to put in 3 initials and 2016. Please any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

have you tried cross stitch alphabet patterns.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingpatterns/ss/alphabet-charts.htm
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alphabet-charts
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alphabet--signs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-block-alphabet-for-crochet-or-knitting

Hopefully one of these will be what you're looking for. xx


----------



## annygranny (Jun 15, 2011)

this might be o.k
http://www.knittingknonsense.com/ALPHA_TABLE.htm

ann


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

thank you so much now to try


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

taking note of sites. Thanks


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

hennie said:


> http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingpatterns/ss/alphabet-charts.htm
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alphabet-charts
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alphabet--signs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-block-alphabet-for-crochet-or-knitting
> ...


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe one of these


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Anni329, You are a jewel, I have been looking for everything giraffe for my grandson. This is perfect. thank you


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

Sometime ago, about three months or so, a member had some initals and numbers she was willing to email us in PDF Form.
You might try typing, in the search box, "knitted alphabet
letters". Something may show up. It's worth a try.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

hennie said:


> http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingpatterns/ss/alphabet-charts.htm
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alphabet-charts
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alphabet--signs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-block-alphabet-for-crochet-or-knitting
> ...


Thanks for your posts, hennie.


----------



## noelwright (Feb 1, 2012)

would this work??

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/ALPHA_TABLE.htm

knitted letters... for dish cloths but can you convert for a blanket?

Oops! I just now saw that this link was already given. I love her patterns!


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, now I need to ask you, I tried her letter P and followed as written starting with the knit row and did about 30 rows and found that the P was backward. I also did not k on even rows thought I should knit where needed and followed row before. I have asked so many wonderful people. I am frustrated with the afghan I am making for my college bound grandson. Found a pattern for 2012 and till I got that right and it looks beautiful, now I want to put in A J P. starting on the P and working j next then A. I want to eliminate the 4 knit rows at beginning and end as I will k one row and purl the next for however many rows till the next letter. Please tell me if I truly follow the instructions as it is written will my P be on the right side (K side) of my afghan? Thank you, people are just so helpful and I do appreciate it. Going to start all over again, maybe I have to start the pattern as written on the wrong side of the afghan, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee helppppppppp


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry, hope this gets to noelwright i followed the nononsense chart and written instructions. Thanks again


----------



## noelwright (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi. I got your message and sent you a private one.

I'm not really sure I understand what you are asking but when I went here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-p-cloth

I looked at the other 32 people that made the letter "P" and none of theirs are backwards.


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

noelwright thank you. I went to the site you showed me and found the letter but cannot find the instructions for their letter P. Where or how do I find the written instructions?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is the P

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/p_cloth.html


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you. This is the P I started and it was coming out backwards on the afghan. I just do not know if you are supposed to start the letter on the wrong side or right side. I started it on the right side and I also thought I should follow the stitches on the wrong side instead of knitting wrong side. The look would be different but not how the letter is written (knitted) Will do again only I will follow directions the way it is written. Difference is, a dishcloth or washcloth can be used either way, an afghan is different and therefore, not sure if the letter is written that way. Need to make up time so I will again try it. Again if you know if the letter is started on the wrong side or right side I would appreciate that answer. Thanks so much, have a wonderful 4th, my day is to knit and get this afghan finished knitted and sewn together and then on to another one .


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you. This is the P I started and it was coming out backwards on the afghan. I just do not know if you are supposed to start the letter on the wrong side or right side. I started it on the right side and I also thought I should follow the stitches on the wrong side instead of knitting wrong side. The look would be different but not how the letter is written (knitted) Will do again only I will follow directions the way it is written. Difference is, a dishcloth or washcloth can be used either way, an afghan is different and therefore, not sure if the letter is written that way. Need to make up time so I will again try it. Again if you know if the letter is started on the wrong side or right side I would appreciate that answer. Thanks so much, have a wonderful 4th, my day is to knit and get this afghan finished knitted and sewn together and then on to another one .


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi again, I will go thru this slowly as I just realized something after knitting about 10 rows. I noticed that the beginning of the yarn (tail) is on the left and not the right, therefore I started my 2012 #s on the wrong side starting 1st row w/p and row 2 with the k5,p8 etc. and my letters are readable on the knit side of the pattern. Got that? Now the P does not say right or left side just k4 rows and row 5 start with k3 p29 etc. Like I said before I changed the wrong side or odd # rows to match whatever stitch was on the needle. Ripped out 30 some odd knit rows and now I am doing exactly as they say. I started on the 2012 right side. Does this have anything to do with how the letter comes out, I need the "P" to start from left to right as we all write it. Am I clear? I tell you I have never done anything so hard in my life and I have knitted on and off for 50 some odd years, knit from books and also private knitting stores but always whatever I made came out as it is supposed to, this "P" has me nutsooooooooo. Am I doing right now.


----------

